# sumasapit



## bnncff

What does sumasapit mean in this sentence?

Talagang hindi nawawala ang mag kakaning tulad ng puto-bumbong at bibingka tuwing sumasapit ang panahon ng kapaskuhan.


----------



## DotterKat

Within the context of your sentence, _sumasapit _can be variously  translated as _occurrence_, _during _or even _arrival.

*During *the Christmas season, confections and snacks like puto bumbong and bibingka are ever-present. 

Or

Snacks and sweets like puto bumbong and bibingka are omnipresent on the* arrival* /* occurrence *of the Christmas season.
_
As an isolated word, sapit and its variations sumasapit, pagsapit, etc. would be properly translated as the occurrence, occasion, existence, manifestation or passing of a certain condition, as _pagsapit ng dilim_ means the occurrence or existence of (the condition of) darkness or _pagsapit ng alas-onse ng gabi_ means the occurrence or passing of (the condition of time) 11 o'clock at night.


----------



## bnncff

What does _alas-onse_ mean in your sentence 
_pagsapit ng alas-onse ng gabi_

And also what does mag kakaning mean?


----------



## DotterKat

11 o'clock.


----------



## bnncff

DotterKat said:


> 11 o'clock.



Is that tagalog or spanish?


----------



## DotterKat

Kakanin can mean pastries, sweets, confections, etc. 

Please read carefully the English translations I have suggested for your text to glean the meaning of individual words. Good luck.


----------



## bnncff

DotterKat said:


> Kakanin can mean pastries, sweets, confections, etc.
> 
> Please read carefully the English translations I have suggested for your text to glean the meaning of individual words. Good luck.



Why it add the word "mag"?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes, _alas-onse _is borrowed from the Spanish _a las once_, just as many words and phrases have been assimilated from Spanish into Tagalog.

Your original Tagalog text has a typographical error. It should read "....... ang _*mga*_ kakaning tulad ng....." _Mag-_ has no place in that sentence, although it could in a different sentence that uses *magkakanin *(the pastry maker, baker or confectioner), as in:

Hindi nawawala ang mga _magkakanin_ tuwing kapaskuhan. _Confectioners / native delicacy makers are ubiquitous during the Christmas season._


----------



## mataripis

bnncff said:


> What does _alas-onse_ mean in your sentence
> _pagsapit ng alas-onse ng gabi_
> 
> And also what does mag kakaning mean?


Magkakanin means someone who prepare/cook  kakanin(rice cakes or sweets added to rice flour). 
alas onse  is Spanish origin and in Tagalog it is "Ika labing isa ng gabi".


----------



## bnncff

Ok, thank you


----------

